# Need Forklift and possibly Scissor Lift certifcation, where can I get this?



## Sony (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm trying to join the local IATSE Hiring Hall and they said getting a Forklift/Scissor Lift and OSHA Certification would really help my status on the list. 

I've found a local online OSHA 511 General Industry Certification program at

OSHA Training Institute Education Center

so thats no problem.

However I cannot find where I need to go to get my Forklift Operators certification. Where should I go to get this cert?


----------



## len (Jul 2, 2009)

Found this one. Free Training - Forklift Operation & Safety Course Menu


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 2, 2009)

@Len

Does that offer any official certification? It looks too easy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 2, 2009)

Check out CertifyMeOnline.net


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avkid (Jul 2, 2009)

Some tractor trailer schools have forklift certification programs.


----------



## Footer (Jul 3, 2009)

A few things.... 
Most venues don't consider you certified on a lift or forklift unless you are checked out in that building. Also, be sure if you get put on a call at forklift operator you are very comfortable doing the job. Its not an easy thing to do to take 25' long carts of 10's of thousands of dollars of versa tubes and pitch them up onstage. 

Otherwise, it will help. One thing to do is call your local forklift company and see if they do a cert. Also, many rental companys (RSC etc) will give you a card.


----------



## Sony (Jul 3, 2009)

I sent an email off to the local United Rentals to see about OSHA Forklift Certification. They say that they do it so I think it should be fine. Just would like to find out how much it costs and where and when I can get it done.


----------



## Van (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd like to mirror what was said earlier as it's a very important thing to remember. Most facilities require you to be certified in their facility. Here, in Portland, the Union requires you to be "certified" in every venue. This goes for the operation of any type of machinery, forklift, manlift, scissor ect. 
I do find it weird that the "Union" said you should be certified. Usually the local will have training classes a few times a year to get a bunch of folks certified, they then work with the local venues to get all their members qualified at the individual venues. 
After all that, any local rentor, or leasor of Lifts should offer a certification class for a nominal fee.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 9, 2009)

Did you ask at the union hall if they have an suggestions of where to certified locally? They may have a place people do it.


----------



## Footer (Jul 9, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> Did you ask at the union hall if they have an suggestions of where to certified locally? They may have a place people do it.



You might also want to ask about a "training day". Many IA halls will go into a venue they work at to train new people. This can involve anything from learning simple cables to learning how to down/up rig. Usually they do forklift/manlift check outs at this time.


----------



## Sony (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll make sure to ask them on Tuesday when I go register. Thanks Guys!


----------

